
BBC uses technology to solve Cameroon atrocity. Finds soldiers who killed woman - knight17
https://twitter.com/BBCAfrica/status/1044186344153583616
======
knight17
Please note that the video may be disturbing to watch.

Here is the report on the BBC site: [https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
africa-45599973/cameroon-a...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-
africa-45599973/cameroon-atrocity-finding-the-soldiers-who-killed-this-woman)

[https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-monday-
ed...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-monday-
edition-1.4836241/how-bbc-africa-uncovered-the-story-behind-an-execution-
video-of-women-and-children-1.4836248)

